# The Vaxhayn Incident: Action



## Amoeba Bait (May 31, 2010)

_With a shudder, the Imperial warship dropped out of the Warp and into 'real-space'. It had travelled the current of the Immaterium for three weeks, but Emperor knows how long had passed in 'real-time'. The Emperor Class Cruiser and its escort of Sword frigates re-formed their formation and engaged their engines, heading towards the dirty red planet before them.

They had been sent by the High Admiralty to the system to re-establish an Imperial presence, securing the space around the planet whilst the Planetary Government was being assesed, and power was shifted from one department to another. (ooc: More on this later)

'Vaxhayn', the Captain thought to himself. 'Another jack-of -all-trade planets bearly worth defending'. The captains analysis of the planet Vaxhayn was correct; it bore manufactorums and fabricating facilities, as well as numerous Cathedrals and even Hives. Vaxhayn was one of the other million identical planets in the Imperium of Man, yet something was not right...._

-------------------------------​
"Crew, stand by for docking procedure", crackled the vox-systems on board the Battleship. "Imperial Shuttle -Dawns Blade- approaching. Officers with shore leave and other Estemed passengers, please make your way to docking bay 25.34", continued the vox-servitor.

The Acolytes on board stired from their private quarters. It was a rare honour for a simple passenger to be granted Naval Officer privilage by having their own personal areas, but then again, these were servants of the Inquisition, not some simple Missionary.

Although they had spent the better part of a month on board the ship, the Acolytes adventure had not yet begun.......

-------------------------------​
*Primary Objectives:*Make your way onboard the shuttle 'Dawns Blade'

*Secondary Objectives:*: Meet up with other Acolytes

Thompson, Jackson and Murdock: Your quarters are situated close together, close to the Naval Officers dining hall and the furthest away from the docking bay. Being situated so close to the Officers area, any lower class 'sailors' you encounter will give you a smart salute and be out of your way.

Calixus, Njörðr and Carus: Your quarters are closest to the Naval 'Sailors' lines. You have the furthest distance to go, but you will have to make your way through the sleeping area of many of the gun crew. As you have remained hidden away from the upper class, the sailors assume you are simple tourists to Vaxhayn and a few will try to sell you their contraban.

Let the adventure begin!


----------



## blackhole (Oct 8, 2010)

Calixus blinked groggily as he heard the announcement, looking around his room he saw the familiar whitewashed walls. He had felt the jolt that goes with leaving the warp but had kept his eyes shut in the vain hope that he could sleep for a few more hours. Getting up off the miserable bed he had been assigned he gathered his few belongings and slipped his blade, Solus, inside his bag. Moving through the door his head brushed the top of the frame.

Back on his homeworld in the Khayer-Addin Fane the shorter men were always considered the best stock for swordsman, due to their supposed agility. How their warriors fell before him, a smile crossed his face at the memory of their faces when he slew Konrad Flemish, Khayer-Addins' best swordsman and bodyguard to the master craftsman himself taking Solus off his hands. Good times, he thought, good times. 

He had heard that there were to be more like him, part of the inquisitors retinue. Briefly he wondered where they were before deciding he would meet them soon at the Dawns Blade.

Aleron hadn't even made it halfway across the ship before some crewman offered him some Obscura. 

"Come on man I guarantee that if you take this stuff your parties down on that fraggin' world will be much better. Only 100 thrones for the whole lot."

The crew man looked young and was most likely running this as a way to help accommodate a lifestyle that navy pay wouldn't support.

"100 Thrones? Sounds like a good deal but the last time I use that stuff I ended up screaming about daemons in my arse from the rooftops not a big turn on to the ladies ya know?" 

The Man gave him a laugh and told him that if he wanted a "better" experience to come see him. Walking off from the man he was rushed by several other "salesmen" who offered him everything from porno slates to spook. He gently wormed his way out of their sales grip and made his way to the Dawns Blade.


----------



## Snowy (Jul 11, 2009)

Face woke from his sleep and rolled out of bed. As he was getting dressed he got the announcement to report for the Dawns Blade.
_'Where are you going Face, come back to bed,'_ came a voice from under the sheets.
_'Sorry Amy, I have to go, maybe we can meet up sometime,'_ and with that Face jumped out of his room and closed the door, before slinging his Autogun over his shoulder and walking towards the docking bay.

Face was reading the mornings newslate when he felt someone bump into him.
_'Sorry mate, Jackson, you bastard, how are you, I didn't know you were on this ship.'_ Face patted Jackson on the shoulder and continued onto the Docking Bay, not bothering to check if Jackson would follow, he knew he would.


----------



## Brother Jozzak (Oct 13, 2010)

Jozzak rolled out of bed and landed with a thud as he hit the ships hard floor he stood up just in time to hear the announcement for him to report to the Dawns Blade. He quickly grabed his laspistol and holsted it before runing out the door. He spoted Face an old friend and quickly walked up behind him and gave him a good bump. "Sorry mate, Jackson you bastard i didnt know you where on this ship." Face said as he patted Jozzak on the shoulder and continued walking. "Would you belive me if i said it wasnt me?" Jozzak asked following face.


----------



## Anfo (Jul 17, 2009)

Alfr attempted to sneak around the regular sailors, he didn't need to deal with them. He was doing pretty good, until he kicked over a crate with metal cups on it. Almost like wave, sailors came towards him trying to sell his things. Alfr pushed his way through, and after what seemed like a life time he was free.

Alfr then started to jog to the shuttle.


----------



## G0arr (Sep 20, 2010)

Sanderson Carus smiled feeling the ship exiting the Immeterium. His eye twitched as they entered 'real-space' completely. "Thanks be to the Emperor," he said standing. The room was larger than he was accustomed to, but that did not matter. All of his belongings were sitting around the only chair in the room. He was prepared to leave even before the vox came to life. Sanderson's smile remained as he stood by the doorway. He hunched down, adjusted an aged hat over his head, and leaned heavily on his staff, then opened the door.

Most of the journey Sanderson had kept to himself. As he made his way there were the crewmen trying supplement their income. As he entered the docking bay he finally took notice of one salesman. 
"You look like someone who has seen many things," the man said, "Have you ever tried some Andrasian Blue?" Sanderson's head twitched to one side as he whispered. "Andrasian Blue," he asked. The man produced a small pack. "10 thrones," the man said. "Can I try one," Sanderson asked as he began to smile again. The salesman pulled one free. Sanderson placed it in his mouth and flicked something in his hand until he got a flame. As he did he giggled to himself. "Humm," he said blowing smoke out, "I like it. But I don't have 10 thrones,*twitch* how about 3." One of the men was staring wide eyed as he saw what this old man had in his hand. "How about 10 old man," the salesman said. His friend was tapping him on the shoulder. "Joe, you might want to give it to him," he said. "Shut it Dave," he said over his shoulder. "3," Sanderson said slightly more forcefully. "10 and i don't clock ya." "Joe..." "WHAT," the man said. His friend pointed. Sanderson was standing there with flames coating his thumb. The salesman was suddenly in shock. "Three," the man finally asked. "Yes," Sanderson said. A moment later they were gone. The psyker could barely contain his laughter as he walked onto the shuttle.


----------



## Fire starter Pyro (Apr 1, 2009)

Spook shimmed up one of gantry support struts before swinging his leg over onto the gantry and making his way to the shuttle bay. He had been issued with officers’ quarters for the return trip home but they were too plush for his taste so he had left them in favour of “comfier” accommodation in the form of a hammock in the engineering section. He had chosen here for two reasons, firstly as this was his first trip through the void (in which he was conscious) he had found the experience most disturbing and the rumbling of the engine hid the uneasy feeling at the pit of his stomach. And secondly the massive engines, reactors and coolant plants reminded him of home.

He now made his way through the bowels of the ship, through the small gantries and corridors known only to those of the engineering crew who lived in the dark depths of the ship, he had spent the months in the warp wondering through the ship learning the passages and those who inhabited them. But now he had a job to do, so now he silently scrambled through the ship at full tilt passing mere feet from several crewmen without their knowledge. 

He slipped into the hanger bay through a maintenance hatch before making his way to the back of group of Acolytes, smiling and nodding politely when they noticed his presences. When they weren’t looking he frowned, here away from the rumble of the engines it was like he could feel the ship flex beneath him though all logic he was told, told him that it wasn’t. How he longed to get his feet on solid ground.


----------



## Amoeba Bait (May 31, 2010)

The interior of the _Dawns Blade_ was no different to that of the battleship; stark, grey and uninteresting. The small seating area was almost filled to capacity with members of the Ecclesiarchy and a few Imperial Officials, as well as a select few Naval Officers. 

"Departure in three minutes" droned the vox-servitor. "Please move to your seats". The citizens were talking quietly amongst themselves, and the priests and missionaries buisied them selves with prayers. The officers closed their eyes and prepared for the routine planet fall they had done a thousand times before.

As the Acolytes entered the shuttle, many of the occupents gave them strange looks, inquiring as to their position and purpose. They remained quiet however and waited for the shuttle to leave.







_(OOC: This gives the Acolytes the opportunity to find out some background information on Vaxhayn, by talking to the occupants of the shuttle, whom I will play. This also enables Acolytes to talk amongst themselves)_


----------



## blackhole (Oct 8, 2010)

Aleron sat in his seat, a standard seat one of trillions in the Imperium great if you want a sore back. Resting the bag on his legs he thought of his fellow acolytes. Everyone seemed fine, except for the psyker. Psykers always had a habit of screwing up and letting the wrong things out at the wrong time, but then again they were useful. 

Then you had the two buddies they seemed fine, great for moral and as suppressive fire.

The scrawny kid in the corner reminded him of the Orthlack warriors quiet and deadly. Aleron was sure of the former.

He finally opted to speak with the two buddies.

"Hey! You guys seem to know each other, and have some relationship. Tell me what do you know about the mission? Oh and i'm Aleron by the way, pleased to meet you."


----------



## Snowy (Jul 11, 2009)

Face smiled as he say a fellow acolyte approach them. 
"Hey! You guys seem to know each other, and have some relationship. Tell me what do you know about the mission? Oh and i'm Aleron by the way, pleased to meet you."
_'Nice to meet you Aleron, I'm John Murdock, but you can call me Face, just like everyone else does, and I still don't know that much about the mission'_ said Face, shaking the acolytes hand.
He then drew one of his cigars and lit it.
_'I'm gonna need this one, by the Emperor I hate flying,'_ Face said, taking a long puff of the cigar.


----------



## Brother Jozzak (Oct 13, 2010)

"Names Jozzak "The Joker" Jackson mate you can call me charlie for all i care, nice to meet ya." said Jozzak Extending his hand out and shaking Alerons Hand.
"As for i mission i have no bloody idea whats going on."


----------



## G0arr (Sep 20, 2010)

*Sanderson “Twitch” Carus*

From his seat Sanderson could hear some of the conversation. The two men were friends, that was an easy read. The other man was harder to get a handle on. Warrior he finally decided on. Not a proper guardsman he would guess he didn't hold himself right. There were also two others that stuck out against the other occupants. He smiled. There was worry and fear coming off one in waves. First though he needed to do something.

"Gentlemen," Sanderson said approaching the three men. He shook his head slightly. "I could not help but overhear your conversation. I take it you are guards, or mercenaries of some kind. *head twitches slightly* Good good to know you brave men are here. Hired by some noble I take it," Sanderson reached into a pocket and produced a small cigarette box. "To your health," the psyker says handing one man the box before heading toward an open seat.
Inside is 3 rolled tubes of paper appearing to be cigarettes and a folded piece of paper. The note on the paper reads: We know not our foes or their allies, and information has a way of traveling. Think twice about what you say. Have a smoke I hear these are good.

"Mind if I sit here," Sanderson asked as he took the seat near the nervous man. "First flight," he asked pulling a small metal box out of his pocket, "It'll take the edge off." His hand twitched as he opened the box. Inside there were several cigarettes. "Have one, I insist," the psyker said to Spook.


----------



## blackhole (Oct 8, 2010)

Aleron took the note and read it. The advice was sound, he nodded to the psyker. Sometimes he wasn't so subtle. 

"We were hired by House Chastus, for the safekeeping of rare goods. Damed gangers seem to be stealing everything, I'm Aleron of the Gurkha second these men my compatriots. Nobles you know, can't ever give us too much detail " Calixus whispered in a manner that all could hear. 

"Face, Joker I'm sure we will be seeing alot more of each other, enjoy your flight and all."

Quickly he slid through the line of people and sat next to a portly man who seemed to be alone. Seated on the far side of the shuttle he seemed not to hear the conversation. Sliding into the empty seat next to him he rested his bag atop his legs.

"So, you a local? I'm Ace by the way of the 161st Konig. "


----------



## Anfo (Jul 17, 2009)

Alfr walked into the shuttle, civilians looked up at him and the other acolytes in shock.
"You people act as if you've never seen a gun before." Alfr said with a laugh.

Sitting down, Alfr looked around at the other's. Most of them were smoking, when offered a cigar Alfr refused. He hated smoking, and was going to loathe the flight down in a smoke filled shuttle. 

Coughing Alfr asked,
"How can you all stand that shit? Makes me want to puke..."


----------



## Amoeba Bait (May 31, 2010)

The local worker looked up at Aleron. He was a short stocky man, with dusty hair. He could see that 'Face' was no ordinary citizen.

_"So, you a local? I'm Ace by the way of the 161st Konig. "_ the man said.
"Yes sir. Favius Nech, I'm from Vaxhayn. I'm just heading back home to make sure my family is safe. Godforbid something should happen to them, this of all times".

Nech looked across the shuttle to see Alfr, another strange man coughing due to cigar smoke. "You're not from around here are you?" the man asked. "Us locals grow up in smoke, refineries, smelteries, manufactorums, theres always smoke. If you dont mind my asking sir, are you lot all together?"


----------



## blackhole (Oct 8, 2010)

"Yes I know we live in a dangerous world do we not? Lucky for us the Emperor protects. If you don't mind my asking is there something especially dark and devious going on?" Aleron asked the man his best stern voice.


----------



## Amoeba Bait (May 31, 2010)

Favius Nech looked at the man with a puzzled look on his face. His brow furrowed and eyebrows raised.
"Dark and devious? Not that I've heard. But rumour has it that there’s been a bit of unrest in the Underhive. Nothing local law can’t take care of from what I’ve heard though. A few fist fights and a knifing here and there, but that’s normal I suppose. Nothing dark and destevious”.

"Thats why I'm headed home; to see my family and make sure they are fine".


----------



## blackhole (Oct 8, 2010)

"Ah good good, seems to me like you have a nice planet down there."


----------



## Amoeba Bait (May 31, 2010)

Nech stiffled a laugh. "Nice! You have obviously never been to Vaxhayn before. The ground is ashen and barren and the hives are cramped and narrow. The factories contantly spew out smoke and soot and the temperature is always too hot."

The citizen reajusted his position on his chair and lent in to speak quietly, his husked voice bearly audible above the rumble of the engines powering up.

"Just between you and me, the Planetary Government is pretty much useless at the moment. With the Arbites breathing down their necks about the Underhive situation and the big fiasco about the changing from a Mechanicus to Ecclesiarchy held planet, Vaxhayn is in a vulnerable state."

Favius Nech guestured to the other occupants of the shuttle, singling out the Ecclesiarchy officials. "Thats why they are here. You see?"


Nech lent back in his chair and took out a small container, opening it and ingesting a small red tablet. He offered one to 'Face'. "Now if you'll excuse me, I think I'll prepare for the entry. Flying is not my thing."


----------



## Anfo (Jul 17, 2009)

"Frak," Alfr grunted as he waved his hand in front of his face trying to clear the smoke, "An entire planet filled with air that you can see. Great. Fraking great."

Alfr looked at the Ecclesiarchy officials talking softly amongst them selfs. Alfr shook his head slightly. The Ecclesiarchy had a way of messing everything it seemed. From everything Alfr had heard if you're nose was the 'wrong size' you were considered a mutant by these people and were killed. With fire.

The shuttle began to shake and rumble more, they were entering the atmosphere. Alfr sat there trying not to breathe when the shuttle slammed into what felt like a speed bump, only they were traveling much faster that a ground-car, so the shuttle shook with tremendous force. Alfr, not having his safety belt on, slammed his head on the ceiling. Cursing more, Alfr fastened the belt around him and crossed his arms. This day was not going well.


----------



## Snowy (Jul 11, 2009)

Face waved away the tablet.
_'I may hate flying but I've got it figured out,'_ Face said, before feeling the Cigar starting to take effect.
He strapped himself in and then made sure all his guns and ammo were in place, then he tried to tuck his long lengthy frame into the smallest most comfortable shape he could before letting the specially made cigar knock him out.


----------



## G0arr (Sep 20, 2010)

*Sanderson “Twitch” Carus*

Sanderson turned to another individual nearby. The man appeared to be in nice robes and held a small talisman in one hand. Twitch could tell he was some part of the Ecclesiarchy. “Smoke,” he asked offering the small metal box. “I say you appear to be rather far from home, *twitch* and here of all places. Mymymy must be important. Yesyes must be, must be.” Twitch smiled. “Why are you here? To see the shrines? I hear there are many.”


----------



## Fire starter Pyro (Apr 1, 2009)

Spook strapped himself into the seat furthest to the back by the loading ramp, so he could be the first one off this "metal death trap". He seemed to go unnoticed by most of the other passengers. Something that wasn’t too bad, as since the shuttle took off his stomach felt like it was five paces behind him which was a most unsettling feeling to say the least. One of the other passengers had waved away a sickness tablet in favour of a cigar, Spook hand shoot up gesturing for the attendant to give him the tablet.

Once he took it he felt like his stomach had caught up with him until they hit the atmosphere and the shaking of the shuttle seemed to dislodge his stomach again and it felt like it swayed ten feet in whatever direction the shuttle lurched. He locked his jaw tight holding back the compliments of the officers’ mess.


----------



## Amoeba Bait (May 31, 2010)

Sanderson Carus turned to Pius Marcellus, a Missionary and said "_“I say you appear to be rather far from home, *twitch* and here of all places. Mymymy must be important. Yesyes must be, must be. Why are you here? To see the shrines? I hear there are many.”_. He offered Marcellus a lho stick, which the Ecclesiarchy Official politlely refused.

"I, dear servant of the Emperor, have been posted to this blessed planet to better enforce the Word of The Emperor. There are many whom have strayed from His Light and dabbled in the darkness. There are those ignorant of their position within His most Sacred Imperium, and it is my role to bring them unto the path of righteousness".

"I see that you are no ordinary citizen, nor naval staff." The old man guestured to the book attached to Sandersons belt. "You appear to be a servant of the Emperor but you are not one of the Ecclersiarchy. To what body do you belong?" enquired Marcellus.

------------------------------​
Elsewhere, the vox-servitor blared its tinny message over the speakers. "We are now approaching the atmosphere of Vaxhayn. Please take your seats. We shall arrive at our destination shortly.


----------



## blackhole (Oct 8, 2010)

Aleron took the tablet but did not take it, instead keeping it just in case he needed it later. He noticed the Psyker was talking to an Ecclesiarchy Official. Hopefully they could go through this flight without any executions, the Ecclesiarchy weren't exactly known for their tolerance.

He shook as the shuttle moved towards the planet. Planet fall didn't bother him much it was not knowing what lay ahead. Who knew what was wrong with this damned planet, and with the Mechanium-Ecclesiarchy situation it could get a whole hell of alot worse. Just gangers his ass, he had doubts about the truth of the briefing but now he knew something was up. Whatever came at him he knew would be in for a hell of a fight.

Nothing is ever simple he thought while stroking his blade through he bag.


----------



## G0arr (Sep 20, 2010)

*Sanderson “Twitch” Carus*

"Yesyes, you are a man of duty. I like you am a man of duty, and integrity. An interested party upon the planet's surface has asked for me *twitch*. Of this I have been sworn to secrecy. But you have said that there are those here who are dabbling with darkness *shivers slightly* or those who are ignorant of their position. That does not bode well my friend, not well nono," Sanderson moved closer to the man. 
He twitched slightly as he whispered, "If you could help guide me friend. I do not wish to be drawn from the light. *shiver* Of what evils shall I be wary?"
Sanderson looked at the man with genuine concern. "I beg you, please tell."


----------



## Amoeba Bait (May 31, 2010)

Pius Marcellus withdrew from the shivering, stuttering man, confused as to his strange habits. _"Of what evils shall I be wary?"_ Sanderson asked.
The Missionary thought long and hard as to the level of information he should disclose to the complete stranger. 
Sanderson looked at the man with genuine concern. _"I beg you, please tell."_

Missionary Marcellus was swayed by the honest concern in the mans voice, and was compelled to reveal a small amount of otherwise classified information.

"I have heared that a number of the Mechanicus officials around Vax-Hive, which is the capital, have been straying from the Imperial Creed. If it were a few commoners or even people of a lower position within the heirarchy of the Cult Mecanicus, then it would be their own internal problem. The heads of many manufactorums and their staff however have displayed strange behaviour recently; behaviour that conflicting with their rank and indeed their place within the Imperium".

The man reclined in his chair, and buckled his safety belt. "I can tell you no more I am afraid dear friend, for I know little more then what I have already revealed." He made the sign of the Aquilla and nodded towards Sanderson. "Good luck with your summons stranger. The Emperor Protects".


----------



## G0arr (Sep 20, 2010)

*Sanderson “Twitch” Carus*

"I thank you from the bottom of my heart," Sanderson replied. He too made the sign of the Aquilla. 
_"Good luck with your summons stranger. The Emperor Protects"_ "I wish you luck as well missionary," he twitched slightly as he took his seat, "May you always carry forth the torch of the Emperor, and destroy all shadows in your path." He bowed his head slightly, and buckled himself in.

As the shuttle began to rock Sanderson twitched and looked at the man next to him. "No worries friend," he said calmly. There was a sudden shiver that went down his spine."Think of it as sailing on the ocean," Sanderson said nodding slightly. Somewhere in his mind he wanted to add, right before you are swallowed by a wave.


----------



## Amoeba Bait (May 31, 2010)

The shuttle entered the Vaxhayn atmosphere, shuddering and jolting as if caught in a whirlwind. _Dawns Blade_ was caught in a violent turbulence, throwing anything not bolted to the floor wildly around the interior. A few of the Imperial passengers brought up their most recent meal to the distain of the other occupants.

The shuttle, thankfuly, then entered clear skies; the flight became smooth and level. Through the veiwing ports the passengers could see Vaxhive, the planetary capital. The hive glistened in the sun like a Jzal-Beetles carapace. It rose kilometers into the sky, skewering the clouds above. Dotted around the hive were inumerable foundries and mancfactorums, with grey smoke billowing from the chimmney stacks. 

When _Dawns Blade_ touched down on the landing pad, the vox-servitor spoke. "Welcome to Vaxhive. You may now leave the shuttle."
Before the passengers could leave, the captain of the shuttle walked around the interior, avoiding the puddles of vomit, to approach the acolytes. He simply gave each of them a small scrap of parchment. He said nothing and then returned to the cockpit. On each piece of parchment were the words, "*It is in your best interests to head to the bar: The Bleeding Rose.* It was initialled G.D....

Surrounding the landing pad were a number of stalls and stands, each boasting a myriad of wares, some legal other not so.... The ground was a dark red, almost maroon and smog hung thick in the air. There was a babble of sound, vendors enticing potential customers, the powering down of the landing craft and the buzzing of insects.


----------------------------​Primary Objectives: Find the location of The Bleeding Rose Bar

Secondary Objectives: None at this time.


----------



## G0arr (Sep 20, 2010)

*Sanderson “Twitch” Carus*

Sanderson stepped off the shuttle. The locals were already trying to catch everyone's attention. Several of the officers were already walking to the the stalls. Sanderson had other plans. "Not so bad was it," he asked Spook as they began to walk. He twitched slightly and looked for a mark. Finaly he saw one.
"Good day," he began. His aim was a man moving between the stalls. "You appear to be a man who knows things. *twitch* Might I ask you a favor?" Sanderson smiled as he approached, "Been aboard ship some time, and was wondering where a man might find some information." He twitched slightly as he waited for the reply.


----------



## Snowy (Jul 11, 2009)

Face woke with a start and breathed out a breath of relief, he was glad he had used a powerful Cigar, otherwise he would've gone crazy in the turbulence.
Face steped off the shuttle and looked around, the place was filled with stores and had a very bad look around it.
Face made sure his Autogun was ready to fire on a moments notice and walked off in the direction of the most civillised vendor, hoping t find the way to the Bleeding Rose Bar.


----------



## Brother Jozzak (Oct 13, 2010)

As Jozzak walked off the shuttle he checked his laspistol and noticed he forgot to grab his chainsword.
"Shit that was a good chainsword" he said as he started to walk in a random direction hoping to find a chainsword vendor or the Bleeding rose bar. As he walked he spotted a man that looked like he did something important Jozzak started to slowly walk up to the man hopeing that he would know somthing about this city.
"Hey mate you wouldent know where the Bleeding Rose bar is would ya?" he said to the man


----------



## Fire starter Pyro (Apr 1, 2009)

Spook waited in his seat, he had held in his lunch and after several other passengers to disembark, collecting himself before finally stabbing the harness release with his thumb, snatching his gear and bolting for the hatch. The smoky air caught him in the throat and in the gut causing him to wrench violently he ran around to the side of the hull and began vomiting on the one of the landing struts.

As he was finishing up one of the other passengers exited the craft muttered something to himself before heading to some important looking deadbeat "Hey mate you wouldn’t know where the Bleeding Rose bar is would ya?" he said to the man” the man gave him a sly look. It was a look Spook knew all too well, it was a look of a con man sizing up his next victim. Spook collected himself and walked forward and put his arm around the man’s shoulders “Rough flight eh friend? Come let me buy you a drink” as he did this he made a sure his knife hilt was visible and shot the man a evil smile. He got the hint and left.


----------



## Anfo (Jul 17, 2009)

Alfr walked out of the shuttle. Not only did it smell like smoke in there, but also the meals of a few passengers. 

The planet wasn't all that better. The man on the shuttle was correct, you could see the air you breath. Pulling his collar over his mouth, Alfr looked around. The market was buzzing with people, buying selling and trading everything. Alfr studied the vendors, none sold masks, or anything else to help him cover his mouth and nose.

"Lets find this Emperor dammed bar so we can get off this fraking planet, okay?" Alfr said impatiently to the others.


----------



## blackhole (Oct 8, 2010)

Aleron was last to leave. Getting up he took his power sowed out of the bag and strapped it around his waist, not wanting to be caught with his pants down. He walked out of the shuttle twitching slightly as the fumes from the world hit his nose. It smelled terrible.

Looking at the note again his gut told him to get back on the transport and save himself a whole lot of trouble. No he thought im going to complete this mission.

He started down the walkway looking for the Bleeding Rose bar. All around him sketchy people watched him go, the presence of his power sword Solus seemed to keep them at bay. Still he kept a hand at the ready, should anyone get jumpy. He saw Face asking a vendor about the bar, and the shady guy was scarring off some con man. 

If he couldn't get answers at least they were there. Turning to an alley he found a man no doubt selling something illegal.
"Ay ya know tha' way to a Bleedin' Rose bar?"


----------



## Amoeba Bait (May 31, 2010)

The man in the alley looked up from his concoction of chemicals and other such toxic materials, exhaling a noxious purple cloud of smoke. He tried to stand up but slipped and landed on his backside.

A strange looking man walked over to him, however, in his intoxicated state, the man resembled more of a talking Grox. The man broke out into a goofy grin, snigering. 

_"Ay ya know tha' way to a Bleedin' Rose bar?"_ the grox-man said. The man cakled like a child. "'Ere ya go." he said, slurring his words terribly. He reached into his grimy jacket and produced a small area map. He handed it to the grox-man, and then patted him on the head. "Your a good boy arent you?" he said as if refering to a household pet.

The man laughed again and then fell to the floor, giggling to himself before passing out.


----------



## G0arr (Sep 20, 2010)

*Sanderson “Twitch” Carus*

Sanderson cursed under his breath as he walked away. The local had given him nothing. He looked around for a moment. The layout looked much like many of the other worlds he had visited. He still missed the feeling of his home in the stars. Spaceships had been his home. As he stood there it was hard to envision where he needed to go. 

Sanderson’s eye twitched again. “Alright,” he whispered as he began to follow the flow of humanity. He followed several men carrying items. He could guess they were heading to the marketing district. This was his aim for two reasons. First there was always good information from people talking. Second most places with some merit were located where they were easy to find.

As he walked along Sanderson guessed he was on the right track. There were several other bars here. As the men took a very hard left turn Sanderson glanced around. There it was, The Bleeding Rose. He smiled as he turned toward the marketing district. He might not have long before they were expected, but there was always time to gather some information. Near his destination Twitch stopped against a wall and straitened himself up. As his back popped he smiled. “Time to go to work,” he whispered with a twitch. He aimed for a crowded weapons shop to listen for any spicy bits of information. Some time ago a wise old man had once told him, _“If you wish to learn about problems of violence go to the source. Failing that find where the concerned people gather to defend themselves”_ 

Twitch entered The Bleeding Rose late. As he scanned the bar looking for his fellow acolites. As he moved toward where several were located he was still milling over the information he had gathered. Most of it was useless, just idle chatter between people but somewhere in it was always somthing useful.


----------



## blackhole (Oct 8, 2010)

Calixus took the map, at least seeming stupid had worked. He caught up with Face and Jozzak, also calling the other man the quiet one. 

"I have found something, lets speak in a more secluded area." Not waiting for a response he moved towards a dark alley that seemed to be free of junkies, motioning for them to follow.


----------



## Snowy (Jul 11, 2009)

Face racked his Autogun as he walked into the alleyway after Calixus, as he did so, he saw several people hurry out of the alley way. He laughed, they were so weak willed, he could've mowed them down, but that would get him in trouble, and he didn't feel like wasting ammunition.

_'What have you found,'_ said Face, lighting a Cigar.


----------



## Anfo (Jul 17, 2009)

Alfr walked behind Face, Jozzak and Calixus into the ally way. As face grabbed his auto gun, Alfr place his hand on the barrel and pushed down.

"Put that away. You don't need to show off how badass you are to these people. You have to remember; there is always someone who is badder than you." Alfr said sternly, "And stop smoking those damn sticks."


----------



## blackhole (Oct 8, 2010)

Aleron had almost forgot about the other man the one he had heard called spook. He motioned for him to come along as well. Face was waving his gun about, nothing he didn't expect out of him.

"Try not to spook these addicts." He said quietly to face as he waited on the rest of the squad.


----------



## Snowy (Jul 11, 2009)

Face nodded.

_'I'll try, these addicts just bug me, they're seems to be something wrong here.'_
And with that Face put his Autogun over his shoulder and waited for the news.


----------



## Amoeba Bait (May 31, 2010)

In the corner of "The Bloodied Rose", a man stired. Something was different. He scanned the room from his booth in the dark corner, a Lho stich faintly illuminating his face with every inhale. The man saw the usual suspects, brooding over their alcholic drinks, or laughing inanly at the least interesting joke, clearly drunk.
However, someone different walked in the room. He was dressed in robes, similar to many of the other patrons, but he was somehow different.

The man rose and stode over to the stranger, Sanderson his name was, but the man did not know as much yet. He spoke, a deep growl bearly audible over the conversations of the locals. "You are from of world are you not? I can sense something different about you, and I beleive that you now work for me. Am I wrong........Acolyte?"


----------



## G0arr (Sep 20, 2010)

*Sanderson “Twitch” Carus*

"And your name friend," Sanderson asked with a twitch on the left end of his lips. It tugged into the form of a slight smile that quickly disappeared again. In his balled fist slight heat grew. A reaction he had learned from his dealings on planets far from here. Many other men would have reached toward a gun, or moved a hand toward their combat blades. Sanderson had talents of a different kind. 
As he watched this man Sanderson reached out with his witch sight probing for any kind of psychic activity. Another reaction he had learned nearly a sector away from here.


----------



## blackhole (Oct 8, 2010)

Damn it thought aleron where the hell were the other two.

"Screw it," he announced to the two that were there,"We go to the bar or we will be late. Follow me."

Handing the map to Face he nods,"In case you can't keep up" He smiles before taking off.


Aleron deftly cut through the crowd on the way to the bar.He ignored the taunts of several drunks on his way in and looks just in time to see the psyker talking to another new man. He waits for them to finish.


----------



## Amoeba Bait (May 31, 2010)

The man felt a tugging on his mind, probing his thoughts and looking to read him from within. He leaned in towards Sanderson and whispered "A psyker I take it. Many long years I have studied the ways of the wytch."
Before sanderson could react, the man reached into his black robes, and produced a seal; the seal of the Inquisition. "I am Inquisitor in Training Gallus Dorn. I am your contact here."

He relaxed a little, stepping away from Sanderson. Gallus took out a data slate and flicked through its contents, finding a pict to match the man his was talking to. "Ahh. Acolyte Sanderson Carus, we meet at last. Needless to say your team is benifeted by your....abilities", he glanced at the glowing fist of Carus.

"The rest of the team should get here soon", he said, to no-one in particular, "They are late. When they arive, tell them to meet me in the bak room."
He turned to leave, pausing before opening the door. He looked back at Sanderson and said "By the way Acolyte; Welcome to Vaxhayn."


----------



## G0arr (Sep 20, 2010)

*Sanderson “Twitch” Carus*

Sanderson turned. The fact this man had been trained in resisting probing was added proof in what he said. Still Sanderson did not give him all his trust, for that was a bond that would take time. He released the slight glow with a twitch.

"Hello," Twitch said as he approached Aleron. He knew this man was an acolyte or so he was told. "I believe you received the summons. *twitch* Our benefactor is located at the back." His eye twitched. "Though before we go to much farther, I believe that I have misplaced your names." Sanderson smiled as another man walked into the bar.


----------



## blackhole (Oct 8, 2010)

"I am Aleron Calixus, you say that our man has moved to the back? Yea, I saw the room. Well it's been a pleasure and all but it seems I need to get going."

And with that he was off walking through the patrons of the dimly lit bar attracting no attention to himself. Passing by the bar he noticed how strange the bars patrons were. Better than the junkies, he thought.

Finally reaching the door he was a little nervous of what was behind it. Steeling himself he turned the handle and opened it.


----------



## Fire starter Pyro (Apr 1, 2009)

_((OOC) sorry i've been taking a while to reply, but i'm having to go home at the weekends and my home internet is down. so i'll only be able to reply monday - friday. sorry for any inconvenience) _

Spook walked in the bar behind the others, he’d kept quite gauging the others answering their questions with nods or thumb signs.

As he walked in he headed to the bar to sort out some drinks, he waited patiently while the barman finished off the order and walked over; he had to look twice before beaming broadly from ear to ear “Spook, Spook my lad not seen you nigh on a year and now you waltz in out of the blue, what can i get you?” Spook looked at the bar and wiped the sweat from his head while laughing. “Been on a job Zek , a big earner mate” he smiled and ordered a bottle of Gut rot whisky as well as several glasses. 

He waited and watched the others start talking with a guy in the back corner who was acting the drunk, yet with an air of authority about him; Spook would bet good money that he was their contact. 

He made his way over dodging drunks and tables as he went until he reached the others. He sat down at the table next to the man in black robes and pored the smoky, amber liquid into each of the glasses “here friends join me” he grinned pushing the glasses forward and handing one to the guy he had promised one to. He looked at the guy in the next table who was eyeing the bottle, he sighed “what the hell; here friend, here’s one for the road” he passed his glass to the man and then took a deep draft from the bottle. “so you guys here to meet someone?”


----------



## Brother Jozzak (Oct 13, 2010)

As Jozzak walked in he saw Aleron walk into the back room and close the door behind him "contact? yep thats got to be the contact" Jozzak said to himself as he slowly walked over to the door he noticed a few other passengers from the shuttle and guessed they were acolytes like him. As he approched the door he hesitated.


----------



## G0arr (Sep 20, 2010)

*Sanderson “Twitch” Carus*

Sanderson watched as the men walked past. In such a hurry, always in a hurry. His eye twitched again. Why were so many people always in a hurry? He saw the man he sat next to on the shuttle. He was holding a bottle as he made is way over. That was more like it. There was a drink for each man on the table as Twitch sat. He sniffed the liquid. Strong and cheap good stuff. Sanderson placed the glass back on the table. A shiver went down his spine. “Cold, why are these worlds so cold,” he said at a whisper that was almost lost. 

Slowly he reached into a pocket and pulled a small deck of cards free. “My friends,” he said with a smile. “Now that this many of us are here I wish to ask, have you ever had your fortune read? *twitch* It’s simple and painless. Here,” he fanned out the cards, “Pick three cards, any three. *shiver*” He smiled as he offered the cards toward everyone. “Pleaseplease if nothing else it passes the time.” As he waited his smile grew. “Is it cold to anyone else,” he asked as his eye twitched again.


----------



## Snowy (Jul 11, 2009)

Face ran into the bar, out of breath and in a mess, he had ended up in a sticky situation on his way here...

...Face walked out of the alleyway, the map in his hand.
_'The bar is... that way,'_ Face said to himself, walking off in the direction of the bar, but as he walked past an alleyway a man had jumped out and tackled him to the ground.
_'You're not welcome here acolyte!'_ he screamed, but before he could do anything more, Face was on his feet and running for the bar.


----------



## Fire starter Pyro (Apr 1, 2009)

Spook smiled as the man on the next table sniffed the Gut rot and downed it in one. Spook nodded in approval at the act before taking a pull from the bottle. After he placed the glass down, a shudder visibly running down his spine, he took a moment before addressing spook while pulling a deck of cards out of his pocket. “My friends,” he said with a smile. “Now that this many of us are here I wish to ask, have you ever had your fortune read?” he twitched mid sentence “It’s simple and painless. Here.” Spook eyes darted from the cards to the man’s eyes and back again behind his dark goggles trying to see this fellows angle, though giving no outward sign of his wariness, he had known many who plied the under hive as ‘fortune tellers’ and all had caused him trouble in the past.

Suddenly on guard he realised that the hairs on the back of his neck were prickling, something that usually only happened in the present of old H’ek a medicine man who was rumoured to be truly in touch with that that lay beyond. It had happed a few other times just before strange events occurred; a missionary had told him that it was a blessing from the Emperor, that he had gifted him with the instincts to detect witches and foul majiks. But he knew never to trust a priest at face value either.

After a moment’s pause he drew three cards and placed them face down on the table and pushed them towards the man. As he did the bar doors burst inwards and a rather distressed individual stumbled in, Spook recognised him off the shuttle “tourists” he snorted placing the bottle on the table and returning his attention back to the man next to him.


----------



## G0arr (Sep 20, 2010)

*Sanderson “Twitch” Carus*

Sanderson smiled slightly as three cards were taken. While it took many psykers years to perfect the art of futuresight. In truth all Sanderson ever did was read the person in front of him and then bend fate in a small degree to get the right cards to show.
The door swung open. Sanderson could feel the fear, as he did his eye twitched. "Now," he said placing the deck a few inches away. "Let me see." He twitched slightly. 
He spread the three cards ahead of himself and flipped the first one. "This is your first venture from your home world." 
He flipped the second. "You are here for pay, but money is not all you shall leave with." 
He flipped the third. "There will be battles ahead, and you shall forge an alliance stronger than any contract." 
Finally Twitch looked down at the cards. The first held a drawing of a traveler, the second a picture of several thrones, the last a drawing of several guardsmen. His eye twitched slightly again as he smiled. Thankfully it wasn't one of those times that none of the cards matched.
Sanderson glanced to the man and gaged his reaction. Now came the hard part. He pulled three more cards from the deck and flipped one face up. A blank card labled as 'The unknown.' "Your current task is unclear, and your foe is hidden from your eyes."
He turned the second card, as he did his head twitched slightly. It depiced a glass filled with a crimson liquid. "You will be tempted from your path possibley without knowing it, as the previous card is showing."
Sanderson flipped the last card. Death was depicted here. A sudden shivver went down his spine. He had seen these cards some time before. An old man on some distant world had read his fortune before. The same cards had shown themselves in the same order. The only difference was that the old man had told him a journey would be involved. His hand shook slightly as he wispered somthing incomprehensible. After a second of silence he spoke again. This time remembering some of the old man's words. "You will flirt with death, or if the case is fall from grace."

Sanderson reached to his deck and slid a card clear. He hoped that it might break the sudden dread he was feeling. "I do believe our friend there has run into some," he flipped the card, "trouble." He let to card depicting a running man fall to the table. As it did he suddenly got a feeling of foreboding. Something was going to happen soon.


----------



## Fire starter Pyro (Apr 1, 2009)

((OCC) Sorry for the colour fest but there was a lot of dialogue in this post. i'll mute it in future if anyone wants me to.)

Spook smiled as usual the portents were vague and imprecise as usual. “I’ve hared those words many times so I’ll give ‘em to ya, save for the first part! That prediction ended the moment the shuttle landed.” He picked up the glass and made a toasting gesture and downed the glass. “as for the last part I’m home and here ‘troubles’ are my business, mate.” With that chucked the glass across the room missing the worried man and striking his pursuer, who had followed him into the bar, in the eye before shattering. 

As he hit the floor Spook was on his feet and past the table without disturbing it. He stalked across the now silent bar room passed the worried man and snatching up the felled pursuer with one hand, dragged him across the room and pinning him on the back wall of a vacant alcove. “Jer’ek. Long time no see eh? First Zek and now you this must be my fraggin’ lucky day or what” the man was about to answer when Spook shuck him “weres my bloody money?” the man shuck his head “not...got...erk...it Spook. Ack...ack-least not ... now” Spook patted him down and pulled out a huge wad of credits which he fanned and did a rough count, letting go of the man. Who seeing the opportunity made a break for it, only for Spook to grab him by the scruff of the neck and drag him back in to the alcove. “Now then to the matter of you poaching off my turf and the remainder of this dept” he paused and looked at the man who had just been pursued in to the bar. “Why you goin’ after fraggin’ tourists eh? “The man looked to the other man and back to Spook “just a job spook, honest. Good money Spook. Please, please don’t kill me Spook” 

Spook waited a couple of heart beats before smiling evilly; “no I’ll let Zek deal with your arse for disrupting his bar.” The colour drained from the man’s face as Spook twisted his arm and shoved him towards the bar pushing him into it several feet away. Jer’ek braced himself against the bar as Spook joined him, herding the dumbstruck pursue’ee with an arm over his shoulder. “my friend here wishes to apologies for any wrong doings he may have done, don’t ya?” Jer’ek merely spat onto the bar. Spook planted his boot to the back of Jer’eks right knee with a crunch, dropping him and slamming his jaw into the bar. “S..S...Sorry mate bit of a misunderstanding eh?” he sneered though clenched teeth. “I’ll have another bottle on his tab” he said pushing Jer’ek’s against the bar harder and leaning in “I’ll be seeing you later ‘bout the rest of what you owe me” he whispered in Jer’ek’s ear. Spook took the bottle and shepherded the man to his table “come join us friend” he mutterd before stopping and from over his shoulder said “Oh Zek, he’ll be sorting out for the disruption K.”
“Now where were we, ah yes! Introductions, The names Spook please to meet ya” he grinned sitting down and pouring fresh drinks for everyone.


----------

